# It's Coyote Season Again...



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I know I hate this topic, but I need to talk about it because I have such bad anxiety... I read about 3 separate dogs being killed by coyotes in the suburb where I work (which is just a few miles from where I live) but today I found out that one of the dogs was a Maltese: Three dogs die in Wheaton coyote attacks - chicagotribune.com

So now I am especially sad/scared  We have a fenced-in yard, thank goodness, but now I am thinking if I should be leashing them just to take them out to go potty... IN the fenced yard! 

My fiance was in Ohio this week for work, so I've been especially anxious with trying to keep an eye on both of them in the yard, though having the snow helps since they can't go very far! But Lisa loves to frolic in the snow for a bit, so it makes me nervous that a coyote could be hiding in the dark corner, or waiting on the other side of the fence ready to pounce... 

One of the dogs was attacked in a fenced yard and later had to be euthanized  I wonder if its owner was out there with him? We ALWAYS go outside with them. I am just wondering if we should go back to square one (when living in the condo) and leashing them... which is SUCH a pain, but at least would assuage my anxiety... though I have also heard of dogs being attacked or snatched by coyotes while on the leash.

I am just so heartbroken for this poor little Maltese and her family  I can't imagine... I would be so devastated, like losing a child. It was hard enough losing our family Yorkie, and he was 12 and had some health problems, but this is just too traumatic, I couldn't handle it


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

OMG thats horrific. I wouldn't even want to think about something like that happening and not be able to stop it. It would kill me. If I was you, I would definitely put them on a leash and turn on back yard lights and have a baseball bat or something with me at all times. I would only take one dog out at a time too so you don't have to take your eyes off them. Always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't want to add to your anxiety, but if a coyote has it's eye on your dog, its going to come even when you are there. My husband, last year, took the boys out to potty, they were on leashes. A coyote watched them for a while, then started bounding towards our slower dog (Rocky). My husband threw a rock, hit the coyote in the head and it yulped and ran off. We're in Iowa, I didn't expect to have coyote problems in Iowa. Those little jerks are nervy though.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

We have a bright motion-sensor light in our backyard and we are going to buy one or two more so we can see into the corners of the yard too.

I have thought about having a bat or something, but coyotes are so quick, I am afraid they would snatch one of my fluffs before I could do anything, like if they were at the other side of the yard  

Plus, if something like that did happen, I'm not sure a stick or rock would help because I would just react and literally would rush the animal going after my dog without any regard to my own safety... I would just run towards my babies. 

If one rushed me, I would pick them up as soon as I could and turn my back or try kicking them... but it is highly unlikely they will attack a human or even attack a dog with a human around, if it did happen, it'd be most likely rabid. But I guess it has happened... if one got close enough, I will not hesitate to kick it in the face!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

They are awful. One of Cadeau's beautiful daughters from his first litter bred by Debbie Cleckley was killed when she was not yet a year old by a Coyote coming into her fenced yard. The owner was there, just not close enough to stop the attack. :crying 2:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is soooooooooooooooooooo tradgic and happens so much more often than we think.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

We have lots of coyotes. What my landscaper did was put barb wire a few feet under ground along the outside of my fence so they wld get cut up. They do not jump a high fence, they dig under or they climb a fence. When I lived in california, we had coyote rollers put on the top of the fence so once they get to the top they roll back down. I can't seem to find anyone here in the East coast that installs them so I do go out with Lacie, have lots of lights and I do talk loud. January- March is when they are most hungry so I am xtra careful. You might want to google the coyote rollers, they were a life saver when I had them! Barb wire is illegal in a lot of states so not sure if you can put that as a preventive!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

CorkieYorkie said:


> We have a bright motion-sensor light in our backyard and we are going to buy one or two more so we can see into the corners of the yard too.
> 
> I have thought about having a bat or something, but coyotes are so quick, I am afraid they would snatch one of my fluffs before I could do anything, like if they were at the other side of the yard
> 
> ...


I know I would do the exact same thing as you......go after that sucker without even thinking twice.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

CloudClan said:


> They are awful. One of Cadeau's beautiful daughters from his first litter bred by Debbie Cleckley was killed when she was not yet a year old by a Coyote coming into her fenced yard. The owner was there, just not close enough to stop the attack. :crying 2:


This is exactly what I am afraid of... not being close enough to stop it. And many times with a small dog like a Maltese, once the coyote grabs them, their injuries are too much and they have to be euthanized 

The rollers/barbed wire is a little too extreme for me... and I was thinking leashing them in the fenced-in yard was too, but now I'm not so sure...  They do love running around their backyard so much... it'd be a shame to have to leash them every single time.


----------



## Missyboo (Mar 20, 2013)

I also live in Chicago, We have found them walking right down our street. My yard is fenced in. My husband says they can jump fences. I go outside with Fonzi in the day and night. I have heard they will attack humans they aren't afraid of humans anymore. They say to make loud noises and shout. I take a a pot and pan with me and bang it before we go out. A cop a few blocks down has a yorkie and he already shot one coyote.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Here's a FAQ about coyotes...they are ruthless...and a big concern for all of us...maybe something here will help you.
Coyote FAQ - DesertUSA


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We have coyote here... they only hunt at night here, thankfully. At my sister's place they are day time hunters too!

I would definitely keep them on a leash in the yard for now. If they are only out in your area at night, then just supervise during the day.

But we leash up both the dogs for going out at night.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I haven't seen them at the new house yet. But our neighbors told us they live nearby and can be seen in winter. And they said one chased their dog up to the house..! This was years ago they said, but they still let their wheaton terrier off leash in the front yard..!

Coyotes were in our old neighborhood the next suburb over, right by where Maggie lives, and we only saw one once, but it was broad daylight! I posted about it last year lol.

The motion light in the back helps, and we are always out there with them and just potty really quick then go inside. But I think we might start leaching them up at night...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> We have a bright motion-sensor light in our backyard and we are going to buy one or two more so we can see into the corners of the yard too.
> 
> I have thought about having a bat or something, but coyotes are so quick, I am afraid they would snatch one of my fluffs before I could do anything, like if they were at the other side of the yard
> 
> ...


Sadly they're not afraid of humans and will menace you to get to your fluff. If you have it on leash,it will run up and snatch them right off. When I lived in Naples, several were snatched in broad daylight on a gated golf course community. Snatched right off their leashes!
It's why I carry a gun with me when I walk my fluffs, daytime and when I let them out at night,Al and I both go out and we do one fluff at a time. We have motion lights and it helps warn us..
It's close to mating season and it will last until late March when they're welping young...


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

We also have lots of coyotes here in LA. I live where there is a big field right behind our property. I hear them when I take my 2 out at night. We also installed more lights outside and I always turn them on a minute or 2 before I go out. I haven't heard of any attacks, but it is always possible. Izzy is scared of anything that moves in the dark so if she hears something she runs back to the house, I am glad we trained her to do that.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

AH! This is so so scary to me. I am always petrified to death by the thought of wild animals hurting my two  I have never heard of coyotes around here so I googled to make sure and yup, we DO have coyotes (not in my immediate area but close enough). I NEVER let Emma off leash outside (our backyard is not secure enough for her) but Bailey does run around our yard...I'm going to be extra careful from now on.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Yep, coyote do not care about people.

They jump huge fences/walls too. 

Our neighbor has a dog pen, and coyote jumped the wall (around the yard) and then jumped the pen enclosure.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Although we are not faced with this horrible ordeal where we live, I certainly would never, never let my Dogs out alone without a leash knowing that there is some sort of threat just waiting to get at one of my Dogs. And even though a Dog might be trained to come right back to the door, a Coyote can surely outrun a little Dog.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Although we are not faced with this horrible ordeal where we live, I certainly would never, never let my Dogs out alone without a leash knowing that there is some sort of threat just waiting to get at one of my Dogs. And even though a Dog might be trained to come right back to the door, a Coyote can surely outrun a little Dog.


Where are you located? Coyotes are now in every state in the US except Hawaii. They seem to be especially problematic in some places, but not many of us are immune. 

Dusk is one of the worst times. Cadeau's daughter was taken at dusk.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They can easily and quickly scale a 6 ft fence. If we get to retire to Fl, we're putting up a fence with razor wire on top! Anything to protect our little ones....


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We are located in Lancaster, PA and so far we have not heard of any instances where there have been any Coyotes sightings in the area. However, I am sure that they are here in PA since there are quite a few mountains located throughout the State. Our two little fluffs, Snuggles and Chrissy are never unattended since we walk them in our back yard (although it is completely fenced in) on their leashes only and at all times. Of course one can never be too safe these days.


----------



## love is yuki (Mar 22, 2012)

First off...hello to my Chicago people!!! I am from Chicago, but recently moved to southern California. So, I too, am terrified of the thought of a coyote getting my sweet babies, but I am here to say, since I have moved here, I have heard many more ways to lose the precious malts. One lady started crying when she saw my boy, because she just lost her malt to an owl. AN OWL!!! I had never thought of that. I have heard of hawks snatching them up. And worse of all, I think, I have heard so many stories of dog theft. Its a big mean world out there.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Owls, eagles, hawks, coyotes, sick ****, cats, even feral cats...even a ground hog protecting young. We had a ground hog charge out from under our shed towards one of our fluffs and I had to kick it back several times , it just kept charging as I walked backwards away from it......Scarey!!!
Found out she had babies under the shed...


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh gosh, we have all of this where we live (we're in a subdivision but it's a super rural area full of farms and fields). I can hear the coyotes at night when I take Henry out, but I always take a flashlight and a gun with me. We have a fenced in yard and are basically in the middle of our neighborhood, but you can never be too careful with a little fluff.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mallen600 said:


> Oh gosh, we have all of this where we live (we're in a subdivision but it's a super rural area full of farms and fields). I can hear the coyotes at night when I take Henry out, but I always take a flashlight and a gun with me. We have a fenced in yard and are basically in the middle of our neighborhood, but you can never be too careful with a little fluff.


Gee and I thought I was the only one who takes a gun with me to let fluffs out! Good on you,I'd shoot anything that would hurt my fluffs too... Hate to be that way, but I'm protecting my babies...


----------



## Hollybry (Dec 28, 2013)

I recently lost one of my fur babies to an owl. She was a 4 lb Maltese/Chihuahua mix. It was absolutely horrible. She had woke me up at 4 am to go out to potty. I opened the front door and she hopped outside.
When the 20 degree air hit me, I immediately had to pee. So I ran to the bathroom. I could hear her barking at the cows behind our house.
I went outside, and she was gone. No where to be found. 
We searched for her for over 2 hours and found nothing. A coyote would have left some trace, but an owl will just carry them back to their nest.
We had heard 2 owls on our property and had been going out with the puppies at night with flashlights. But this one time, in less than 5 minutes, she was gone. 
I was miserable, and still feel sick to my stomach when I think about her.
What a horrible way to go....
Now, I am puppy pad training my little ones so they do t have to go outside at night. 
Please everyone, watch your fur babies. Not only from things attacking from the ground, but from things in the air too.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hollybry said:


> I recently lost one of my fur babies to an owl. She was a 4 lb Maltese/Chihuahua mix. It was absolutely horrible. She had woke me up at 4 am to go out to potty. I opened the front door and she hopped outside.
> When the 20 degree air hit me, I immediately had to pee. So I ran to the bathroom. I could hear her barking at the cows behind our house.
> I went outside, and she was gone. No where to be found.
> We searched for her for over 2 hours and found nothing. A coyote would have left some trace, but an owl will just carry them back to their nest.
> ...



I'm so sorry about you fluff baby. Coyotes will take them back to a safe place to eat,so you wouldn't have found any trace if it was a coyote...
I'm so sorry...


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I am so sorry, that is a total nightmare  it very well could have been a coyote too, Michelle is right in that they take their prey back to their den or whatever, up to a mile away... So, so scary 

We are always out with them in the yard, it's not very big and fenced in but I still worry about coyotes, hawks, and owls. I guess leashing them is the only way... 

We can't fire a gun in our city and they freak me out anyways... But my fiancé is all about guns. I don't think id be fast enough to get an animal trying to get my dog ...

We saw a little shih tzu running past our front yard and my fiancé tried to catch it, but no luck . I have a feeling it belongs to our nearby neighbors and they just let it out... I really want to find them and tell them that coyotes are in the area, not to mention cars?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I can not imagine losing Lucky to an animal. I read that a bear horn can be effective against a coyote.


----------



## Hollybry (Dec 28, 2013)

There was a little bit of snow on the ground that morning. Though we do have coyotes in the area, there were no coyote tracks, no sign of a coyote taking her. 
It had to come from the air and because it was around 4 am, and we had heard the owls on our property earlier in the week, we decided that is what must have taken her. Hawks are not night hunters.
I have cursed my stupid wimpy bladder since then. I have cried so much. I wasn't sure how I could go on without her. She was my everything. 
My family has been helping me through the loss, and my new puppy Gracie is part of the healing process.
It was weird how Gracie came to be with me, how I found her. There are things that she does that remind me of Mattie. The breeder had named her Gracie, which was my grandmothers name. Somehow I feel she was sent to me by Mattie and my grandma. I know that sounds strange, but I am taking comfort in that.
A friend of mine told me to read the book "A Dogs Purpose" to help with my loss.
If you haven't read it, I recommend everyone to do so. It is a wonderful read. It really makes you think about your fur babies.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hollybry said:


> There was a little bit of snow on the ground that morning. Though we do have coyotes in the area, there were no coyote tracks, no sign of a coyote taking her.
> It had to come from the air and because it was around 4 am, and we had heard the owls on our property earlier in the week, we decided that is what must have taken her. Hawks are not night hunters.
> I have cursed my stupid wimpy bladder since then. I have cried so much. I wasn't sure how I could go on without her. She was my everything.
> My family has been helping me through the loss, and my new puppy Gracie is part of the healing process.
> ...


Wow , could easily been an owl... I know I watch mine close. I take them out one at a time and on a leash to get them to potty. We're going to put up a small fenced in area with wire on top so they can potty.
This way they're safe from all sorts of critters, we will still stay with them while they potty...
I know how it is with weak bladders, mine's always screaming "pee"!

It wasn't your fault, sad things happen. Al once let our blind cocker out to potty, she always stayed in the yard , would potty close to the house,and would bark at the door when she wanted back in. Al would sit on the couch and wait for her to bark, one morning he fell asleep and three hours later woke up, Amy was gone. We looked all day and by some miracle, a lost pizza delivery guy had just seen her.. a mile and a half way. It was near dark and a bad storm was coming. We found her just in time, we still don't know why she wondered and how she got across that narrow bridge without falling off the side or getting hit. And how she avoided getting hit in her wonderings, or attacked by an animal, that whole day!

We used out let all our fluffs out at once,one time I though they were all in, and one scratched on the door an hour later..Scared me to death. It happens... We still do double head counts!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

About 4 years ago I was taking my brother's dog out she was a puppy and weighed about 12lbs and we were walking from the backyard and an owl swooped down for her but luckily it got scared. I had her on a leash and I will never forget that. Spring/Summer are so stressful for us between the owls and the big hawk population that seems to be near us.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Ughhhh!! Coyotes are in my area too and I worry about that constantly! I have always leashed in the yard, unless its middle of summer, during the day with lots of activity around and then I stay within feet with a very watchful eye!

Around here, we have to also worry about hawks. I will be getting a puppy soon and that is also a big fear. We had an incident in a nearby town a few years ago where a yorkie was scooped up by a hawk when the owner went inside to answer the phone. Luckily, hawks can't hold on to anything that weighs more than 3-4 pounds and it lost its grip over a pond...the yorkie was able to swim to shore and had some injuries from the talons but ended up being okay.

Very scary stuff...we have to be so careful with these little ones!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

BeautifulMaltese said:


> Ughhhh!! Coyotes are in my area too and I worry about that constantly! I have always leashed in the yard, unless its middle of summer, during the day with lots of activity around and then I stay within feet with a very watchful eye!
> 
> Around here, we have to also worry about hawks. I will be getting a puppy soon and that is also a big fear. We had an incident in a nearby town a few years ago where a yorkie was scooped up by a hawk when the owner went inside to answer the phone. Luckily, hawks can't hold on to anything that weighs more than 3-4 pounds and it lost its grip over a pond...the yorkie was able to swim to shore and had some injuries from the talons but ended up being okay.
> 
> Very scary stuff...we have to be so careful with these little ones!


We have hawks too... Had a big one in my yard this fall  we're always out with ours too. It is my biggest fear, really.

That is so scary about that Yorkie.. Thank god it was ok! A Yorkie was taken by a coyote in a Chicago suburb about an hour away this week  early in the morning a man waiting for a train saw the owner looking for the dog barefoot in her pajamas... He saw the coyote run by with the dog in its mouth but didn't tell the owner bc she was already so upset  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

CorkieYorkie said:


> We have hawks too... Had a big one in my yard this fall  we're always out with ours too. It is my biggest fear, really.
> 
> That is so scary about that Yorkie.. Thank god it was ok! A Yorkie was taken by a coyote in a Chicago suburb about an hour away this week  early in the morning a man waiting for a train saw the owner looking for the dog barefoot in her pajamas... He saw the coyote run by with the dog in its mouth but didn't tell the owner bc she was already so upset
> 
> ...



Wow that's sad but he should have told her, she already knew...


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

We also have had sightings here in Lancaster Co., PA which scares me to death!! Neighbors have two King Charles Cavaliers that run freely all over the place and pray that neither one of them meets up with one of them!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I live in Florida....I have never seen a coyote here...do we have them????*


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Better to be safe than sorry, so go outside with them. It scares me just to think of it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This article was about Wheaton where we had a house for a while when our daughter was a student at Wheaton College. We lived only at the end block of the college & we had a hawk that caught a rabbit in our back yard & tried to fly off w/him. We hosed him down & he dropped the rabbit, but his injuries were fatal. 
In Hilton Head last time we spotted a hawk circling above us when we had Lisi & Kitzi on the beach w. Kitzi off leash. That was the end of my restful beach walking, but I am glad we saw him. 
I would definitely keep a dog on leash in the garden for potty, if I knew there was potential danger. I would also vote potty pads. OK, I am not a big risk taker.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> This article was about Wheaton where we had a house for a while when our daughter was a student at Wheaton College. We lived only at the end block of the college & we had a hawk that caught a rabbit in our back yard & tried to fly off w/him. We hosed him down & he dropped the rabbit, but his injuries were fatal.
> In Hilton Head last time we spotted a hawk circling above us when we had Lisi & Kitzi on the beach w. Kitzi off leash. That was the end of my restful beach walking, but I am glad we saw him.
> I would definitely keep a dog on leash in the garden for potty, if I knew there was potential danger. I would also vote potty pads. OK, I am not a big risk taker.


I'm with you on that one as well! That is why we are a "Pooch Pad Household":aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## luvmydoggie (Dec 15, 2013)

I guess this is just a sad fact that we have to protect our little guys every way possible but we also want to preserve our wild life. The more the population grows the less natural habit there is for wild life causing them to come into more and more neighborhoods.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> This article was about Wheaton where we had a house for a while when our daughter was a student at Wheaton College. We lived only at the end block of the college & we had a hawk that caught a rabbit in our back yard & tried to fly off w/him. We hosed him down & he dropped the rabbit, but his injuries were fatal.
> In Hilton Head last time we spotted a hawk circling above us when we had Lisi & Kitzi on the beach w. Kitzi off leash. That was the end of my restful beach walking, but I am glad we saw him.
> I would definitely keep a dog on leash in the garden for potty, if I knew there was potential danger. I would also vote potty pads. OK, I am not a big risk taker.


Sandi, I work at the Wheaton Public Library just down the street from Wheaton College!  For some reason, Wheaton seems to be the hotspot for coyotes killing dogs.. probably because it is such a large suburb and there is so many forest preserves around...

Jules, you are absolutely right. I always feel torn though, because while I definitely agree we need to preserve and protect our wildlife and their habitats, I can't help but think if a coyote or large bird hurt one of my dogs, I would not be feeling very environmentally friendly... but I mean, it is our own fault as humans that the coyotes and hawks hunt around here... so it is our responsibility to protect our family which includes kids and furkids!!


----------



## Max & Rowdy's mom (Oct 17, 2008)

I live in Florida for the winter and IL for the summer and camp a lot. Max and Rowdy where attacked by a Hawk while we where sitting in the screened porch in FL. They where also stalked by a Very Aggressive Owl while camping in Wisconsin...I've been around a lot of coyotes on numerous camping trips...no incident so far... I keep the little ones in a buggy, on a leassh or I'm carrying them!! It's a yes to whomever wants to know if Coyotes are in the FL...Not many, I think they just migrated recently...and I'm not sure which Counties. The fisherman here scared me out of taking Max on Kayak rides in the FL Keys.....they laugh and call him bait!! We have crocodiles that are not aggressive to people.....however they like eating dogs. One big dog was snatched off a pier not that long ago. Needless to say it's dead now....even if is against the law someone killed it. So Not wanting to test Fate.....I leave him home when I head out. My mom has coyotes walking through a very populated area in the Western Suburbs where she lives...they are everywhere.....not to mention Cougars in Northern IL and Wisconsin where we camp....Like Dorothy said to Toto------Oh My!! Now we are learning how to drive a boat and navigate in the ocean....Max has a life jacket. I don't even want to think about can eat me in the Ocean, LOL....I just love snorkeling and seeing the fish and coral reefs. We love the outdoors and nature. We just stay aware of your surroundings and try not to live in fear.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I lived in Naples, ,which is Collier county and even Pelican Marsh, a high end gated community had coyotes snatching small dogs right of their leashes in broad daylight... You also have to watch for the Everglades Kite, it's a hawk that looks like a seagull ,white with black tips ,but a black scissor tail.They dive bomb small animals,knock them out if possible.. roll them over , eat as much as they can and fly off. They're too small to carry off heavier prey like rabbits...so they gut them and eat as fast as they can.


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh my goodness, this thread has terrified me!  Living in the UK it is something I have never had to think about but it must be such a huge worry for you guys, I never realised you had to face such problems until I read this thread! Keep safe guys


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

cherrycola said:


> Oh my goodness, this thread has terrified me!  Living in the UK it is something I have never had to think about but it must be such a huge worry for you guys, I never realised you had to face such problems until I read this thread! Keep safe guys


Same I just said to the bf I'm so glad we don't have to worry about this where we live.

Be careful guys.


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

lols82 said:


> Same I just said to the bf I'm so glad we don't have to worry about this where we live.
> 
> Be careful guys.


Another UK member - hi! Sammy is adorable :wub:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

cherrycola said:


> Another UK member - hi! Sammy is adorable :wub:


Yes we live in Scotland where are you?

Thanks and so are your fluffs


----------



## cherrycola (Nov 23, 2013)

lols82 said:


> Yes we live in Scotland where are you?
> 
> Thanks and so are your fluffs


Thank you  We're in south east England.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm in Wheaton and I've seen coyotes many times. Including in broad daylight. Very scary.

Courtney...I think you're pretty close to where my parents live (if you're familiar with Arrowhead Park, they're close to there). They've seen coyotes a few times. Once, I was driving my mom back to her house. We were just down the street from my parents' place when a coyote came out from between two houses, and started running behind my car! Fortunately, it was gone by the time I pulled in my parents' driveway. But still...eek!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

=supermanskivvies= said:


> I'm in Wheaton and I've seen coyotes many times. Including in broad daylight. Very scary.
> 
> Courtney...I think you're pretty close to where my parents live (if you're familiar with Arrowhead Park, they're close to there). They've seen coyotes a few times. Once, I was driving my mom back to her house. We were just down the street from my parents' place when a coyote came out from between two houses, and started running behind my car! Fortunately, it was gone by the time I pulled in my parents' driveway. But still...eek!


Yes, you told me this, now I remember! Our neighbors told us coyotes hang out around here..  I am constantly paranoid they're going to jump out of the bushes and eat my dogs... we have a fenced-in yard, but still.. 

They told us years ago a coyote chased their off-leash dog up to the house! :blink: I am constantly looking for them... so far I haven't seen any in our neighborhood. 

Wheaton is just crawling with them... I know it's near the forest preserves but so are a lot of other suburbs... so weird!


----------

